# 2004 Felt F50 Purchase Question



## ctmoore79 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am still looking for my first road bike. I have found a 2004 Felt F50. It is 60cm and is stock from everything I have seen. I am 6'3", 190lbs with a 34" inseam. I believe the bike will fit me well but not sure on how much to pay. Have looked online to see the asking price but wanted to here some other opinions. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Gauging price on a used bike can be difficult. Like a used car, the mileage, cosmetic condition, type of miles (training vs. racing for example) and maintenance performed can all greatly affect what the bike is worth. 

What is the seller asking for it?

Are you looking at it locally? If so, I would ask the seller if you can take the bike to your local LBS and have them inspect it and help advise you on the price.

I've found that eBay is a pretty good gauge on what a fair selling price is. If you don't find an exact match, take a look at other major brands from 2004 with similar component spec to give you a good estimate


----------



## ctmoore79 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the information. He is asking $600 as of right now. I am going to look at it later today so just wanting to get an idea if this is even in the ballpark of fair. I will check the bike out and see about bringing it by a LBS to check it out. Thanks again.


----------



## sgalante (May 5, 2009)

That is a great riding bike. At least it was back in 2004. If I am correct, I believe the retail was somewhere in the $1500 - $1700 range. I would think that $600 is a touch on the high side, but I haven't bought a used bike in quite awhile, I don't think the price is outrageous. The folks here are a better judge than me.

Here are the specs for the 2003 model. Maybe the specs will help someone determine a good price for you.  2003 Felt F50 specs


----------



## ctmoore79 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. It has Ultegra components for shifters, brakes, and DR.


----------



## ctmoore79 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wanted to thank you both for your input. I did decide to buy the bike. There were a couple of upgrades and some extras thrown in with the purchase. I was able to get the bike for $475 which I think was a fair price. I will post pictures once I clean it up.


----------

